# Monocentropus balfouri Succesful breeding



## AlainL (Apr 15, 2009)

Here's some photos


----------



## Endagr8 (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, what a beautiful pair, especially the male! :clap: Do they normally have such a small clutch, or are some still roaming that enclosure?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bliss (Apr 15, 2009)

i've heard they normally have small clutches.  

way to go, that's awesome!

-dan


----------



## Jwwjr (Apr 15, 2009)

i want on i want one... darn it your in canada... >.>

thats pretty sweet tho. i hear those guys are pretty expensive still atm. beautiful T's you have


----------



## arachyd (Apr 15, 2009)

They are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing the pics and good luck with the breeding.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 15, 2009)

Congratulations!  My jaw dropped when I saw the slings.  You did a good job, it's great to see more of these in the hobby. 

--Joe


----------



## ftorres (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello,
Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!

No doubt this great tarantula is getting closer and closer.

First in Europe, now in Canada, next is the US of A.


congrats again.
francisco


----------



## Frankie_Dank (Apr 15, 2009)

I would love to get my hands on some of those guys in the near future


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Apr 16, 2009)

That was awesome AlainL. They sure grow up  to be quite god looking adults . Thanks for posting the pictures of the sac as well


----------



## AlainL (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone 

Endagr8,

Yes, they have very small sack, I think the maximum of eggs for a big female was around 45, my female is very small so I guess 24 is pretty much average.


----------



## David Burns (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats on the beautiful spiders!  Go Canadian Breeders!


----------



## Tim St. (Apr 17, 2009)

Very nice Ts, congrats on the sac.


----------



## spiders4life (Apr 17, 2009)

Congrats Alain! Nice job :clap: 
Best wishes Mikael.


----------



## AlainL (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm very happy with that project


----------



## pato_chacoana (Apr 17, 2009)

Good work Alain! :clap:  Best luck with them, keep it up!  

Best wishes,
Pato


----------



## SNAFU (Apr 17, 2009)

Hopefully, these will eventually become more widespread and common so the price may drop a bit & I won't have auction off a kidney to be able to afford one! 
Congrats on the love connection & the new slings! Keep up the good work!


----------



## maxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

*thankyou*

Thanks for sharing your pics, nice jobs hope someday I can be doing the same thing.


----------



## AlainL (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Aubrey Sidwell (Apr 19, 2009)

Alain,
  I have bred spiders before and have seen egg sacs that are built into webs and the mobile egg sacs like what Avicularia make. I am not quite sure I am understanding the visual in the fourth picture. I am curious because it looks like eggs but I'm not sure. Can you explain what I am seeing in that photo please.


----------



## AlainL (Apr 21, 2009)

Aubrey Sidwell said:


> Alain,
> I have bred spiders before and have seen egg sacs that are built into webs and the mobile egg sacs like what Avicularia make. I am not quite sure I am understanding the visual in the fourth picture. I am curious because it looks like eggs but I'm not sure. Can you explain what I am seeing in that photo please.


Hi,

What you see on that pic is a empty egg sack, the things you see inside are molts, the sack was already pulled from the enclosure.

Balfouri's have fix egg sack that look a bit like a cradle, they built their sack elevated from the floor and between 2 walls of substrate, I find them to be very different then other species.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 21, 2009)

Alain, I think you are referring to photo 5.  Aubrey is referring to the picture that looks like thin web with small slings climbing around inside (I think).

Correct me if I'm wrong, Aubrey.


----------



## AlainL (Apr 21, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Alain, I think you are referring to photo 5.  Aubrey is referring to the picture that looks like thin web with small slings climbing around inside (I think).
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, Aubrey.


Oups, sorry, I think your right:wall: 

Aubrey,

On the 4th pic you don't see the egg sack, just the 1st instar all over the place.


----------



## wedge07 (Apr 22, 2009)

Congrats AlainL! :clap:   We need more of these in the hobby.


----------



## AlainL (Apr 22, 2009)

wedge07 said:


> Congrats AlainL! :clap:   We need more of these in the hobby.


Thank you


----------



## Bosing (Apr 22, 2009)

Hmmm... send some to the Philippines!!! lol


----------



## Scorpendra (Apr 23, 2009)

congrats! i love this species and i'm thinking about getting a tattoo of one to match the one in my room.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## AlainL (Apr 24, 2009)

Molitor said:


> congrats! i love this species and i'm thinking about getting a tattoo of one to match the one in my room.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


thanks man


----------

